# life in pictures



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Welcome to the Forum! Lovely photos of your beautiful girl!


----------



## TJ4Ever (Apr 14, 2014)

Welcome! The pictures are great and Saphira is beautiful...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures of your beautiful Saphira.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Great pictures. Really like the first one.
Thanks for showing us.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Welcome*

Welcome to you!! 

Your girl is absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## With Love (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks for such a flattering comment. I am very pleased, though  I would be very glad to communicate. 



If anyone is interested, here's a video about Saphira and Frisbee https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TpavkNBcFGA&list=UUF0wn_spzOh3I8DjNRrUgHg


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Your pictures are beautiful and so is Saphira.


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

She's so beautiful and regal looking


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

With Love said:


> Thanks for such a flattering comment. I am very pleased, though  I would be very glad to communicate.
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone is interested, here's a video about Saphira and Frisbee https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TpavkNBcFGA&list=UUF0wn_spzOh3I8DjNRrUgHg


Love your U-Tube video, and all the other pictures. She is a beautiful and smart girl.


----------



## With Love (Aug 25, 2013)

Thank you so much. If you like it, here's another 



And self-portrait


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome and what a beautiful name!!


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

You are obviously a very talented photographer. 
Great composition, beautiful model, very nice.
What equipment are you using?


----------



## With Love (Aug 25, 2013)

kellyguy said:


> You are obviously a very talented photographer.
> Great composition, beautiful model, very nice.
> What equipment are you using?


Thank you 
I use Nikon D3100 + nikkor 50 mm 1.8 G


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Saphira*

How old is sweet Saphira?
You must be so proud of her!


----------



## With Love (Aug 25, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> How old is sweet Saphira?
> You must be so proud of her!


She is almost four. 
Yes, it is true. I am really proud of her. I think that every owner proud of his dog no matter what  Here is another video  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HRicQ60S0rc


----------



## With Love (Aug 25, 2013)

I wish you all a successful workweek


----------



## With Love (Aug 25, 2013)

Spring is here !


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Your pictures of Saphria are beautiful, enjoyed your videos too.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Happy Spring! I really enjoyed your videos!


----------



## With Love (Aug 25, 2013)

Thank you all very much!  
























































more photo here Фаина Поганько - Лесная сказка


----------



## With Love (Aug 25, 2013)

Show some more pictures


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Saphira*

Welcome to you and Saphira. 
She is very beautiful.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Your pictures are really great.


----------



## Pooklook (Mar 10, 2014)

Your girl is amazing! ...and so are your photos and videos with her. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## With Love (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks for such a flattering comment. It's very motivating 
Meanwhile we made ​​another video. Happy viewing 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ure4W-8JJBg&feature=youtu.be


----------

